# Full or part livery York area?



## georgiegirl (29 August 2013)

Asking on behalf of a friend - our place although lovely a) has no room and b) is DIY only and I cant think of anywhere that I know of but thought it would be worth a try on here.

Somewhere within a reasonable distance of york. full or part livery (no ridden services required), good hacking inc off road and floodlit arena with decent surface are all absolute must haves as well as being a nice yard with decent staff who provide very good care (no dumps!) incdividual or paired turnout is also an advantage.

Anyone have any suggestions?

thankyou!


----------



## jenz87 (27 September 2013)

Have a look at fir tree stud. Www.facebook.com/firtreestud or www.firtreestud.co.uk
Great facilities that they are working on upgrading and also they treat all horses individually like they are their own. 
Good luck x


----------



## Merlin Equestrian (27 September 2013)

Just building new stables & indoor school
https://www.facebook.com/MerlinEquestrian1?ref=hl


----------



## thehorsephotographer (27 October 2013)

CLD Equestrian at Myton On Swale, has all that and more, absolutely fab place.  Had one of mine there for a while before selling him.  Christie Batty is the person to speak to.  Their attention to detail and care is second to none.  One or two from HHO have used her for sales livery etc. http://www.cldequestrian.co.uk/


----------



## Clare_horse (20 July 2014)

sorry to but in on this post but I wondered in any of yous knew of livery as close to York st johns uni (yo31) willing to travel a little bit for right yard. 

thanks


----------



## Theocat (26 July 2014)

What sort of facilities do you need? The yard I'm on is a fifteen minute cycle from York St John!


----------



## Clare_horse (18 September 2014)

Theocat said:



			What sort of facilities do you need? The yard I'm on is a fifteen minute cycle from York St John!
		
Click to expand...


hey sorry I didn't realise you had replied 

I would like some sort of arena and for all the straw hay ect be on the yard as I don't know anywhere around here that supplies 
also would need either mixed turnout or for to be at least with a few geldings as hes one that wont go in field on his own! 

whats the name of the yard and any contact details would be great

thanks a lot! 

Clare.


----------



## Princess Rosie (18 September 2014)

Hi Clare, 

If you would like to PM me, we have a brand new vacancy coming up on our luxury yard. We are 11 miles outside of York and have good hacking, outdoor arena, mixed turnout. We include absolutely everything and are very reasonably priced (I run my yard as a full time hobby). x


----------



## Princess Rosie (18 September 2014)

Hi Clare, 

If you would like to PM me, we have a brand new vacancy coming up on our luxury yard. We are 11 miles outside of York and have good hacking, outdoor arena, mixed turnout. We include absolutely everything and are very reasonably priced (I run my yard as a full time hobby). x


----------



## HannaST (18 September 2014)

Would highly recommend Sport Horse Select in Stillington, run by Nicky Sutcliffe. It's a 25 minute drive from York centre (15 minutes from Clifton Moor) but definitely worth the drive. My boy has just left (due to me moving abroad!) so there should be space  It has all you mentioned above and it is fab. Nicky is very flexible with your needs. I just left mine there for two weeks without seeing him and was never worried a minute. It's not ridiculously priced either.

http://www.sporthorseselect.co.uk/


----------



## Clare_horse (18 September 2014)

thanks for that ill have a look

princess rosie I have messaged you!

thanks again guys any more you can think of then feel free to add them!  x


----------

